

Ask HN: What did you build or launch in May? - bjplink

These are some of my favorite HN threads and, hopefully without touching on amoore's toes, I wanted to get one rolling for May before it was too late.
======
mungojerie
<http://www.readrboard.com>

Fills a place between the Like Button and article comments. ReadrBoard is a
bookmarklet that makes it easy to "react" to quotes, images, and video on a
page. Run the bookmarklet on any website, select what interests you, and then
click a button or add a tag. User profiles are auto-generated, showing a
stream of what you've rated all across the web, capturing how readers feel
about the pieces of content that grab them most. The goal is to help readers &
publishers identify what online content people care about, and why.

------
ma2xd
Switched the real-time engine @ <http://www.symphonical.com>

It now uses Socket.io, RedisStore and Redis pub/sub with our existing Django
app. One ec2 instance for each, didn't get to add the load balancers yet. But
almost there :)

------
pkamb
EdgeCase -- Stops your cursor at the screen edge between OS X multiple
monitors.

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/edgecase/id513826860?mt=12>

------
calvinlai
Launched <http://mixy.tv> to the public last week. It's a video aggregation
site that pulls video content from different sources, including your Facebook
and Twitter accounts.

------
sandipagr
Public beta launch for <http://www.mcqmania.com/>

(It's currently for a niche market in Nepal.)

~~~
mgallivan
I believe your "the first time in Nepal" should be changed to "the first in
Nepal" or something similar.

~~~
sandipagr
thanks! Will update it.

------
njx
<https://my.infocaptor.com> was launched in May

------
xackpot
Finderous - Multilevel Location based Q&A iOS App

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/finderous/id520384764>,
<http://www.findero.us>

------
fraserk
<http://goingclubing.com> re-code it in rails.

------
matthewowen
<http://www.sftransit.us/> \- an easier way to get San Francisco real time
transit arrival times on your smartphone.

Itching for thoughts/feedback/etc from people...

------
luisivan
Public beta of <http://holaio.com>

------
karlgusner
<http://marqueed.com>

easy collaboration and discussion on visual projects. web developers/designers
will love it, no more emailing attachments back and forth.

------
PaulHoule
<http://basekb.com/>

------
webstartupper
Go Mommy Auctions - Better UI and functionality for GoDaddy Auctions.

<http://www.gomommyauctions.com/>

------
dfragnito
SchemaFreeDB - Cloud based NewSQL service <http://schemafreedb.com>

Alpha preview, getting ready for beta.

------
socause
<http://www.socause.com>

A social action network and a compilation of our achievements. Open beta.

------
ja27
Story Dice - iOS / Android app for young writers

<http://thinkamingo.com/story-dice/>

------
creativeone
<http://go.adcore.com> Search engine marketing automation for free.

------
nodemaker
Hacker News for iPhone/iPad.

<http://www.hackerno.de>

------
7gramroxg
<http://facingworlds.co.uk> . A simple job board I made for people to
post/find work for free without any registration :D

------
youngdev
<http://jackpotbuddy.com>

------
mrose
Image Overflow - Recent Image Search with no fluff

<http://imageoverflow.com>

